

Show HN: Leash.co – Easily transfer URLs between devices - ahmads
http://leash.co

======
neilellis
Nice thinking, love the zero login aspect like pastebin, the keyword is an
interesting idea.

I have an idea on how to support reserved keywords

When you submit a url to a keyword you can optionally include a 4 digit pin

so

[http://leash.co/4567@neilellis/google.com](http://leash.co/4567@neilellis/google.com)

When you read them you just use

[http://leash.co/neilellis](http://leash.co/neilellis)

You list all 'reserved' usages first and then unreserved after (say if a user
clicks a button or something to unhide them)

The first person who submits a pin for a unreserved keyword gets to reserve
the keyword for a month.

Anyway, just thoughts. Like the idea, keep em coming!

~~~
ahmads
I like this idea!

------
talles
Neat.

I remember, in a time far from Twitter and URL shorteners popularization,
joining two computers in a chat room (any random one over the web) to exchange
URLS. These two computers in the very same lab room.

I'll already memorized (leash.co!). Definitely going to use (and retire
shortners and pastebins just for single URLs as I use often).

